# Jamba Mahnung



## Pamif (21 Juni 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe gestern eine Mahnung von Jamba erhalten Inder ich 47,98euro zahlen soll.

Ich habe nie etwas bei denen bestellt oder runtergeladen.

Eine Rechnung soll ich am 15.06. erhalten haben,was ich natürlich nicht habe.

In der Mahnung steht ich solle mich bis zum 21.06. über einen Link melden ansonsten Inkasso , Anwalt usw.

In dem Link würde ich zu einem Kontaktformular kommen.

Klicke ich diesen Link an, gelange ich auf eine POKERSEITE auf der alles in Russisch geschrieben steht.

Kann jemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## dvill (21 Juni 2014)

Die Frage ist, ob sich vor der Pokerseite noch ein Trojaner installiert hat.

Man klickt NIEMALS auf Links in unaufgefordert eintreffendem Mailmüll.


----------



## Pamif (21 Juni 2014)

Soll ich jetzt erstmal abwarten? Oder Aktiv werden? Bin mir ziemlich unsicher.


----------



## Heiko (21 Juni 2014)

Das klingt für mich stark nach Trojanermail oder SPAM.


----------



## Pamif (21 Juni 2014)

Der Absender ist aber [email protected]
Und am Ende komplett alles wie im Impressum von deren Homepage.

Ich habe nicht mal ein Handy,was soll ich mit Klingeltönen?


----------



## dvill (21 Juni 2014)

Soviel ist sicher:

Das Ziel der Mail ist eine Trojanerinstallation und die Cybergangster dahinter sind vermutlich ziemlich gut.

Es kommt auf den Sicherheitszustand Deines PCs an. Wenn alles aktuell ist, gute Sicherheitssoftware vorhanden ist usw., könnte der Trojanerangriff ins Leere gehen, aber nur dann.


----------



## Heiko (21 Juni 2014)

dvill schrieb:


> Wenn alles aktuell ist, gute Sicherheitssoftware vorhanden ist usw., könnte der Trojanerangriff ins Leere gehen, aber nur dann.


Könnte. Höchstens.


----------



## Pamif (21 Juni 2014)

Wie kann ich mir da Sicher sein?Im Netz findet man nichts über Jamba Mahnungen.
Ich habe erst vor ein paar Wochen eine Rechnung von Video on Demant bekommen,und natürlich gelöscht.Darüber stand ja auch schon einiges im Netz.


----------



## dvill (21 Juni 2014)

Jamba kann nichts dafür und hat nichts damit zu tun. Die Masche verwendet permanent andere Aufhänger.


----------



## Grinzekatze (21 Juni 2014)

Hallo,
ich hab heute genau die gleiche Mail erhalten, Rechnungsdatum 15.05, bis 21 überweisen. Betrag könnte passen, weiss ich nicht mehr genau, weil ich die Mail gleich gelöscht habe. War aber ein Abo plus nochmal was. Ich tippe auch auf Virus oder so...


----------



## Pamif (21 Juni 2014)

Was mich halt stutzig gemacht hat ist das ich die Email am 20.06. um 1Uhr49 bekommen habe, eine nicht erhaltene Rechnung,die kurzen Fristen und vor allem die Russische Pokerseite.
Lasse nun TrojanHunter über mein System laufen.
Ich werde jetzt noch ein paar Wochen warten was passiert,und dann werde ich mir eine neue Emailadresse zulegen.


----------



## Grinzekatze (21 Juni 2014)

Ich hab die Mail nur durch zufall heute entdeckt, weil mein Outlook die gleich ins Junkmail fach gesteckt hat. Und da ich das heute mal wieder löschen wollte, hab ich die gesehen....


----------



## Pamif (21 Juni 2014)

Habt schönen Dank für eure prompte Hilfe


----------



## dvill (22 Juni 2014)

Es gibt tatsächlich Trojaner, die sich bemerkbar machen:

http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Erpressungstrojaner-mit-Kundenservice-2160657.html

Die Mehrheit der Trojaner arbeitet eher im Stillen und sammelt fleißig Daten, z.B.

https://www.bsi.bund.de/DE/Presse/P...r_Fall_von_Identitaetsdiebstahl_07042014.html

Da hilft es nichts, das Mail-Kennwort zu ändern, solange der Trojaner aktiv bleibt.

Tools können helfen, enthalten aber immer nur Signaturen für alte, bereits analysierte Exemplare.

Eine gewisse Sicherheit kann nur ein Scan mit einem aktuellen Toolpaket liefern, welches in einem unabhängig startenden Betriebssystem läuft, z.B.

http://www.heise.de/ct/projekte/Desinfec-t-1213110.html


----------

